# I am just saying......



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 25, 2019)

I am just saying, what handy little two tools to have in your artillery. I don't know why I waited so long to make these two puppies. It is just making work so much easier to set up on the 4jaw. So much quicker........just saying.


----------



## rwm (Apr 25, 2019)

Did you harden those? What it the material?
Robert


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Apr 25, 2019)

It doesn't need hardening,because you don't put much force on them for setting up,but you can if you want to. I used *EN8 Carbon Steel, 080M40*


----------

